# Yellow River catfishing tonight?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone wanna go? I'm putting in later today,prolly on HWY 2 if ya wanna go let me know,me and the olady are heading there now to catch some bait.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be there tonight, we are putting in at hwy 87 lets bump reports tomorrow and see what we can muster up.


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Luck Fellas


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang fisher, no prsonal invite? Lol good luck man, if the stars had aligned, id be game!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Ill be there tonight, we are putting in at hwy 87 lets bump reports tomorrow and see what we can muster up.


Easy does it at that POS launch. I got my truck stuck there today. Bad day of fishing for me no fish + a 85 dollar tow fee


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Anyone wanna go? I'm putting in later today,prolly on HWY 2 if ya wanna go let me know,me and the olady are heading there now to catch some bait.


Good luck drifter I ll be going this weekend if you'd like to meet up


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> Easy does it at that POS launch. I got my truck stuck there today. Bad day of fishing for me no fish + a 85 dollar tow fee


It pays to have friends with 4x4 & big a$$ straps, lol atleat you got out?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I ended up bringing a friend who has been going thru alot lately and has never been catfishing and he just caught his first one a few minutes ago.nice 3 # channel. Pics in the am.:thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice! Bream for bait?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I ended up bringing a friend who has been going thru alot lately and has never been catfishing and he just caught his first one a few minutes ago.nice 3 # channel. Pics in the am.:thumbup:


Now that's multi tasking lol. PFF and fishing at the same time :notworthy:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Now that's multi tasking lol. PFF and fishing at the same time :notworthy:


Aint alot to do while waiting on the fish....actually I was very surprised to have 3G service on my verizon droid X.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

jaster said:


> Nice! Bream for bait?


Only the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jaster said:


> It pays to have friends with 4x4 & big a$$ straps, lol atleat you got out?


Oh ya tow truck wasnt there 10 min and didnt have to pull me no more than 10 ft. Gonna buy a come a long, prob couldve pulled myself by wrapping it around a tree. 

Drifter, slow night? At least you got a decent channel cat to eat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Oh ya tow truck wasnt there 10 min and didnt have to pull me no more than 10 ft. Gonna buy a come a long, prob couldve pulled myself by wrapping it around a tree.
> 
> Drifter, slow night? At least you got a decent channel cat to eat.


I put in bellow 87 and ran all the way past 87, what was your end results driftfisher?


----------

